# Advice/Tips for Begginer using Nikon D3100?



## SnowwyInfinity (May 29, 2012)

Other than using my manual, I don't know many things I can do. I'm really looking for someone to make me their protojé of you know what I mean.. I'm a beginner to say the least. If you have any tips or advice that would be so nice. c: 
You can look at what I've done so far on Facebook, just look for Blue Dream Photography. c:


----------



## jrizal (May 29, 2012)

Learn about the exposure triangle and start shooting manual. The manual IMO instructs you how to use the features of your cam but not when to use it. You can use the guide mode, auto/program, and aperture/shutter modes as cheat guides. By using manual, it will force you to better understand exposure. (This does not mean to say that you should not use the other features though or exclusively go manual.) I am also a noob with a D3100. I am using this method so that I can actually learn and use my camera to its full potential. By familiarizing myself with the technical limits, I can also focus on creativity in taking better pictures.


----------



## photo_joe (May 29, 2012)

Look up some video's by Karl Taylor and watch them he does a very good job of explaining the basics as well as more advanced techniques.


----------



## DragonHeart (May 31, 2012)

snapfactory - YouTube is a great resource and look for Mark Wallace.  He explains everything in plain English.


----------

